# Computerspiele SIND Kunst



## JohnKelly1972 (4. Dezember 2012)

Sind Computerspiele Kunst? Hierzulande gelten sie ja öffentlich eher als Vorbereitung zur Straftat. Das berühmte Museum of modern Art in New York sieht das jetzt anders und nimmt Computerspiele in seine Sammlung auf. Geplant ist, 40 Stück aufzunehmen, 14 machen den Anfang, z.B. PacMan, Tetris und Portal.


----------



## M4xw0lf (4. Dezember 2012)

Interessant, aber als User News ein wenig knapp. Mehr Text?


----------



## FrozenLayer (4. Dezember 2012)

Natürlich sind Computerspiele Kunst, sind sie doch der Fantasie von Menschen entsprungen. Warum wird das überhaupt infrage gestellt?


----------



## kühlprofi (4. Dezember 2012)

Gerade über dieses Thema kann man ja Seitenweise philosophieren, bebildern und Videos einfügen.
Für mich sind Games selbstverständlich eine Kunst!


----------



## Tiz92 (4. Dezember 2012)

Gut designte atmosphärische Spielwelten sind schon was geiles.


----------



## Supeq (4. Dezember 2012)

Nicht nur Games, alle Anwendungen sind eine Kunst ^^


----------



## reinhardrudi (4. Dezember 2012)

Supeq schrieb:


> Nicht nur Games, alle Anwendungen sind eine Kunst ^^



naja-weiß nicht-die sind doch anwender-optimiert und sind nach regeln programmiert in einem engen rahmen,zwar mit inovation aber nicht mit phantasie etc.

mfg


----------



## Pokerclock (4. Dezember 2012)

Für eine User-News ist der Startpost zu knapp gehalten. Bitte nachbessern. Solange ist der Thread im passenden Unterforum untergebracht.


----------



## Shona (4. Dezember 2012)

FrozenLayer schrieb:


> Warum wird das überhaupt infrage gestellt?


 Weil es nunmal keine Kunst ist  Wäre es Kunst müssten die Entwickler von Spielen z. B. die Symbolik aus dem 2. Weltkrieg nicht rausmachen oder Angst haben, dass das Spiel komplett indiziert wird.

Man kann sich da drüber streiten oder nicht aber Games werden niemals den Status Kunst bekomen egal was das "Museum für moderne Kunst" macht   vor allem da das Museum in Amerika steht und dort so oder so alles anders läuft und mit Deutschland nichts zu tun hat.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (10. Dezember 2012)

Kurz ja ich halte PC und Konsolenspiele für Kunst.
Aber wie bei allen Künsten ob was gut oder schlecht ist. Ist Ansichtssache.
Mit Ausnahme der Verarbeitung der Qualität

deswegen sind meine Test ohne persönliche Note, weil ich nur auf das wesentliche berichte.

Grafik (leveldesign thema des Spiels passend, logische Wegfindung)
Sound ganz klar wie etwas vertont wurde (mein sys. Kompakt Kombi system 5,1. Billig Sub watson Standboxen elac und onkyo 210, xfii xtreme gamer)
Atmosphäre wie etwas präsentiert wird ohne die Story zu bewerten aber auf Logik geprüft. Es gibt auch Storys die total zusammenhanglos sind.
Grafik Technischer Stand des Erscheinungsjahr bsp crysis 10/10 2007
Gameplay Ob alles funktioniert, die KI keine Aussetzer hat Scripts laufen und das Spiel nicht unfair wird

5 Kategorien  das mal 2 =  Wertung (je 10 punkte max)
Softwareschrott wie Stormrise (26pkt=52%) wird da Schnell entlarvt

Derzeit Derbe Enttäuschungen Black ops 2, MOH warfighter beide sind mehr Film als Spiel und man kann nicht 1m  vom Weg abgehen.
Positives Überraschung farcry 3 und so was nenne ich dann Kunst. Das game ist gekauft sogar für den Vollpreis (uk) und das trotz U-play.


----------

